
Removing self-serve cancellations saved our business - jasonkester
https://baremetrics.com/blog/self-serve-cancellations-saved-our-business
======
petercooper
Sad this didn't make front page. The topic of manual cancellations always
provokes major discussions when it comes up in my circles.

